# need lights 8 hp



## Boston_waterpro (Oct 11, 2005)

i have a 8 hp snowking engine on a go kart i need lights how do i hook them up please help


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

did the snowblower have lights? its gotta have a stator under the flywheel in order to power lights. otherwise a car or lawn mower battery straight to 12 volt lawnmower headlights.


----------

